# Mulan: Erster vollwertiger Trailer zur Realverfilmung



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Mulan: Erster vollwertiger Trailer zur Realverfilmung* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Mulan: Erster vollwertiger Trailer zur Realverfilmung*


----------



## Schtief (6. Dezember 2019)

Die wichtigste Frage ist doch - wie sieht es mit der Szechuan McNugget Sauce aus!?


----------



## Jazz (8. Dezember 2019)

Schtief schrieb:


> Die wichtigste Frage ist doch - wie sieht es mit der Szechuan McNugget Sauce aus!?



Da kannst du bis zur 9 Staffel warten. ^^


----------

